# high quality Motobecane mixte Reynolds 531, Stronglite, Huret Jubilee



## WVBicycles (Sep 24, 2017)

My old man scored a couple of Motobecanes last week in a bulk buy of bikes and we got this Motobecane Mixte 10 speed which looked like a normal mixte from a distance but is super high quality up close. The bike has a Reynolds 531 frameset, Stronglite crankset, Stronglite competition headset, Pivo stem, Pivo bars, Weinmann Vanquer centerpulls and a full Huret Jubilee group including the rare long cage version of the Jubilee rear derailleur. I had a bunch of the Huret Jubilee stuff before including short and long cage rear derailleurs and they fetch really good money.My main question is has anyone seen a mixte of this high quality from Motobecane before and if so is there a model to search for or was this built up possibly special order. Thanks for any info.


----------



## mongeese (Sep 24, 2017)

I will assume 1978/79 or very early 80s. 
Nice bike to be sure. Late boomer.


----------



## WVBicycles (Sep 24, 2017)

Not to be mistaken but my guess is earlier like 1973 to 1976 cause of the Huret Jubilee components


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 25, 2017)

It's a Grand Jubilee mixte, and I agree probably '73-75
here's a '74 catalog spec sheet that fits




By '77/'78, mid-grade motobecanes were SunTour and SR

here's another bike online - http://oldtenspeedgallery.com/owner-submitted/george-s-motobecane-grand-jubilee-mixte/
(at some point given an aero brake lever swap)





'73 German brochure, showing a rando version


----------



## 100bikes (Jan 9, 2018)

WVBicycles said:


> My old man scored a couple of Motobecanes last week in a bulk buy of bikes and we got this Motobecane Mixte 10 speed which looked like a normal mixte from a distance but is super high quality up close. The bike has a Reynolds 531 frameset, Stronglite crankset, Stronglite competition headset, Pivo stem, Pivo bars, Weinmann Vanquer centerpulls and a full Huret Jubilee group including the rare long cage version of the Jubilee rear derailleur. I had a bunch of the Huret Jubilee stuff before including short and long cage rear derailleurs and they fetch really good money.My main question is has anyone seen a mixte of this high quality from Motobecane before and if so is there a model to search for or was this built up possibly special order. Thanks for any info.
> 
> View attachment 681966 View attachment 681967 View attachment 681968 View attachment 681969 View attachment 681970 View attachment 681971




A very nice production bicycle. 

The brakes were the only real upgrade needed, but not needed. 

Looks like Weinmann 313 rims(with dimples) in 27".

That rim was only available in the mid/late -1970's.   
My Dawes,purchased in 1974 came with them.

The Huret Jubilee is one of the lightest rear derailleurs ever produced.  

In my opinion, keep it whole.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 9, 2018)

100bikes said:


> A very nice production bicycle.
> 
> The brakes were the only real upgrade needed, but not needed.
> 
> ...



fwiw, my Weinmann CPs with Kool Stop Dura 2 cartridges stop as well as my Paul Touring Cantis (defining this as wheel lockup is completely sufficient), and even modulate almost as well



Installed properly (per the instructions), these brake cartridges will self-align and self-toe.

I also believe my Paul moon straddle cable yokes give the best possible force vector in braking.
(and what they really do is make CP brake adjustment a 2-hand instead of 4-hand project)


----------

